# Killington Blowing Snow... NOW!!!



## powhunter (Oct 26, 2011)

Heard from a very reliable source (kzone) the attack will begin thursday

steveo


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 26, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Heard from a very reliable source (kzone) the attack will begin thursday
> 
> steveo


Temps look good for it! can't wait..


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 26, 2011)

Temps look good. But no one on Kzone has confirmed this. It's just all hunches at this time. You never know what POWDR will do.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 26, 2011)

There are some good sources there.  I thought a couple of guys were snow makers roomates.  I have no doubt they will make snow as soon as they can.  They have proven that in past years. Seems like the attitude toward opening early may have changed.    We will see.  We all want every area to open as soon as possible and close as late as possible.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2011)

Should read Killington to blow snow. Not Killington blowing snow. Misleading!


----------



## oakapple (Oct 26, 2011)

Bob R said:


> There are some good sources there.  I thought a couple of guys were snow makers roomates.  I have no doubt they will make snow as soon as they can.  They have proven that in past years. Seems like the attitude toward opening early may have changed. We will see. We all want every area to open as soon as possible and close as late as possible.


Their attitude to blowing snow, and their attitude toward opening early, are completely different things.

They blow snow as soon as they have a good weather window with the right conditions, but they prefer to create big "whales" that are less vulnerable to melting out. Then, when temperatures get cold for good, the whales are spread out to create a good base for the rest of the season. To open early, they have to spread out the snow right away, leaving a thin base that gets skied off pretty quickly, which means they have to start over again if it melts off.

Obviously, the one thing that has changed, starting last year, is the Peak Walkway, as it means they can open without having snow all the way down to the base lodge.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 26, 2011)

Remski from Snowjournal claimed last night that...



> The snow guns are fired up on lower eastglade at Killington as of 5:45 PM Tues. If you go to their live cam and expand it you will see the plumes of snow rising over that trail. I LIKE THAT! At least that's what I see.



Someone else on KZ (as mentioned above) mentioned that the guns were definitely going to fire Thursday (edit: not today = I thought we were Thursday when I posted this).

The question is...are they going to bail or go for it and open. Powdr's record on opening/closing isn't exactly consistent with their 'speak'.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 26, 2011)

Today ain't Thursday and they are not blowing snow.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2011)

This is what their site says...
October 26, 2011
Thanks for a great summer season at Killington Resort!

Our snowmakers have put our low-energy snow guns in position with hoses stockpiled and ready to make snow. Once Mother Nature gives us the “okay”, we’ll fire up the snow guns and begin to coat the North Ridge area trails with snow.

Thanks to the Peak Walkway, we’ll be making early season turns on Killington Peak before you know it.

Think snow!


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 26, 2011)

I know blowing snow works ok too, but I always think of this:







Not:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2011)

So, which is it, did they start last night, or they're planning on starting?  If it's the latter then this thread title is misleading, IMHO.

I got pretty stoked and was expecting to see some pictures of the guns blasting away...


----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2011)

I say not this weekend.  11/4 will be the opening!


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 26, 2011)

The game is afoot.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 26, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> The game is afoot.



Ahhhhh, Star Trek, the undiscovered country!


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 26, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Today ain't Thursday and they are not blowing snow.


OOps...I'm getting ahead of myself. For one moment, I thought we were (i'll edit my post)


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 26, 2011)

MadPatSki said:


> OOps...I'm getting ahead of myself. For one moment, I thought we were (i'll edit my post)



Are you coming down to the Institution this season? Next weekend should be go time.  :flag::flag:


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 26, 2011)

andrec10 said:


> Ahhhhh, Star Trek, the undiscovered country!


I was thinking more of Sherlock Holmes. Didn't know that they used it in Star Trek too.



MadPatSki said:


> OOps...I'm getting ahead of myself. For one moment, I thought we were (i'll edit my post)


Ah, this thread is replete with mistakes in timing. Must be the excitement.


----------



## jerryg (Oct 26, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Heard from a very reliable source (kzone) the attack will begin thursday
> 
> steveo



A. Reliable source and KZone don't fit together. Biased source with the potential of mistaking a snowmkaing test yesterday for teh real thing and KZone, would make more sense. 

B. I went to school with SteveO and he never mentioned that he skis. He did, however, piece his a$$-cheeks together once. True story. uke:

Bottom line: If K is making snow - that's fantastic! If anyone is making snow - that's fantastic. The resorts may be competing against each other, but we as patrons should not be. The more open, the merrier... and the smaller the lines at the respective resort.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 26, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Are you coming down to the Institution this season? Next weekend should be go time.  :flag::flag:


Youngest daughter birthday next Friday - wife out of the town for the weekend.
Following weekend ? Daughter bday party.

Life is everlasting balancing act between Family, Friends, Work and Skiing. If you're my friend and don't ski; I'll see you in May.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 26, 2011)

jerryg said:


> The resorts may be competing against each other, but we as patrons should not be. The more open, the merrier... and the smaller the lines at the respective resort.


+1 or is it going to be 2 or 3 this weekend?


----------



## jerryg (Oct 26, 2011)

MadPatSki said:


> +1 or is it going to be 2 or 3 this weekend?



Hope 4 or 5. I bet Catalochee down in NC is ready to swoop in and surprise everyone like they do each year.


----------



## dangah (Oct 26, 2011)

We are not yet . Temps aren't quite there. As soon as we get the weather, we will fire up the guns. Hopefully, soon!

We did, however, get a little dusting this morning:







Chris Danforth
Marketing Manager
Killington Resort


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 26, 2011)

jerryg said:


> Hope 4 or 5. I bet Catalochee down in NC is ready to swoop in and surprise everyone like they do each year.



It could also be 0. 

0, 1, 2, 3, 4 or 5. 
Pick a number: that is an idea for as poll? How many ski areas with spin lifts before the end of October?

Anyone?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2011)

dangah said:


> We are not yet . Temps aren't quite there. As soon as we get the weather, we will fire up the guns. Hopefully, soon!
> 
> We did, however, get a little dusting this morning:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the official word Chris!

I modified the thread title.


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like sunday river might be able to blow tonight through the weekend... 

NOAA Newry, ME

Killington on the other hand doesnt look very promising....

NOAA Burlington


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 26, 2011)

lmgrnjeep said:


> Looks like sunday river might be able to blow tonight through the weekend...
> 
> NOAA Newry, ME
> 
> ...



That's not the right forecast for Kton. The right forecast is for the North Ridge area, which is closer to 3400-3500 feet. Temps at that elevation are much better for snowmaking than at SR. Almost a 48 hour continuous window from Thursday afternoon to Saturday afternoon, plus snowmaking temps every night tomorrow through Monday night 

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...16&site=btv&smap=1&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text

---------- TEMP FORECAST FOR KTON AT 3500 FT -------------

This Afternoon: Cloudy, with a high near 33. 

Tonight: Cloudy, with a low around 33. 

Thursday: Cloudy, with a high near 37. 

Thursday Night: Low around 22. 

Friday: Sunny, with a high near 30. 

Friday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 15. 

Saturday: Partly sunny, with a high near 36. 

Saturday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 17. 

Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 36. 

Sunday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 16. 

Monday: Partly sunny, with a high near 38. 

Monday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 19. 

Tuesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 39.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 26, 2011)

Sunday River will still be open first...   jk, who knows it's gonna be a race...

Killington's forecast looks better actually... even at lower elevations.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 26, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Sunday River will still be open first...   jk, who knows it's gonna be a race...
> 
> Killington's forecast looks better actually... even at lower elevations.



Wouldn't surprise me if they open first. Actually, I would bet on it. 

However, if Kton were managed by Boyne, I'm pretty confident they would open before SR, as they have a better setup and better temps this weekend.


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Oct 26, 2011)

I bet Sunday River blows snow tonight even with marginal temps. get a wet base down then lay on the fluffy stuff the next 2/3 colder nights..... push the snow from the top down to the mid station and there you go you have T2 covered in white velvet


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2011)

Where's HighwayStar???

I get worried when threads like these are posted and he is absent.


----------



## jerryg (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't give a damn who opens first as long as someone opens.

I did, however, want to point out that I always thought it was funny how K or K shills would make fun of SR or any other mountain that opens on weekends only in the early season. I mean there are times when a resort just can't reopen the following weekend, like last year at SR, but one would think that being open midweek would be the biggest waste of money until there are actually people there.

I think this is where the K skiers get confused and I can see why - K has a year round community and a base of skiers and customers to draw from, but SR does not. All the way through December, the moutnain and surrounding area is a ghost town mid-week, but yet they get criticized for not being open mid-week the first two weeks of November!?

Why would they want to pay wages to X number of employees and pay X amount of money to run lifts and other equipment when there is vitually no ROI in the midweeks during those weeks?

SR get's a big push for opening and making headlines, but they do not get one single benefit from staying open so 10 people can ski on a Wednesday (8 of them with passes) in early November. 

I have friends who not only ski weekends at K, but actually live on teh mountain full-time and they say that there is even a good crowd in the summer, compared to other ski resorts. So I can see why K does it, but I still think they probably hemmorage money.

So who is making the better business decision or are they equallly good or bad?


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 26, 2011)

You clearly didnt make it to Killington opening last year, which made Sunday River look like the joke that it was. 

I was there for Killington midweek opening, not only did they have many times more terrain open, the coverage was better, they stayed open permanently, and fun fact, there were lift lines, not the 10 people only you speak of.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 26, 2011)

jerryg said:


> I did, however, want to point out that I always thought it was funny how K or K shills would make fun of SR or any other mountain that opens on weekends only in the early season. I mean there are times when a resort just can't reopen the following weekend, like last year at SR, but one would think that being open midweek would be the biggest waste of money until there are actually people there. . . .
> 
> So who is making the better business decision or are they equallly good or bad?


It's timely, because KZone is already making jokes about Mt. Snow's plan to open this weekend, noting that it's so limited that it barely counts. Yet, the same people criticize Killington for _not_ being open at the earliest mathematically possible date.

My sense is that Killington knows exactly how much it costs to blow snow, and they have a pretty good sense of the lift tickets they could sell in marginal conditions. If they think it's not worth it, they are probably right. The mere bragging rights, of being able to say they opened first, probably don't have much value for a resort like Killington that is _already_ unique in so many ways.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 26, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> I was there for Killington midweek opening, not only did they have many times more terrain open, the coverage was better, they stayed open permanently, and fun fact, there were lift lines, not the 10 people only you speak of.



Um... he was saying that SR would have 10 people mid-week if they were to stay open...

Not going to comment on coverage or conditions, because my first day out was SR on 11/13, and coverage was great (edge to edge all the way down T2), and conditions were just fine...

-w


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 26, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> You clearly didnt make it to Killington opening last year, which made Sunday River look like the joke that it was.
> 
> I was there for Killington midweek opening, not only did they have many times more terrain open, the coverage was better, they stayed open permanently, and fun fact, there were lift lines, not the 10 people only you speak of.




Did you even read what he wrote? You just supported what he was saying, lol.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 26, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Did you even read what he wrote? You just supported what he was saying, lol.



I suppose the raucous year round access road community is what hes refering to? Last I checked most that commute to Killington drive just as far as those going to Sunday River. His friends I think are misspoken that Killington is some amazing summer destination. It never really has been. No different than Bethel. 

He assumes Sunday River would be a ghost town. Im not so sure they would be.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 26, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> You clearly didnt make it to Killington opening last year, which made Sunday River look like the joke that it was.
> 
> I was there for Killington midweek opening, not only did they have many times more terrain open, the coverage was better, they stayed open permanently, and fun fact, there were lift lines, not the 10 people only you speak of.



Reading comprehension problems? He agreed there were lift lines at K midweek, and 10 people are what would show up midweek at SR. As to your other claims, I don't doubt that the coverage was better and that they may have had more terrain at K. That said, people who have skied both places early season (I have not) have said the early season rollout is pretty similar.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 26, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> You guys suck at reading comp.
> 
> He implied Killington has noone skiing midweek and therefor is making a poor decision to stay open.



Wow, at first I figured you skimmed the post and then jumped in to troll. If that is the message you actually got from reading his post, then you do have reading comprehension problems.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Wow, at first I figured you skimmed the post and then jumped in to troll. If that is the message you actually got from reading his post, then you do have reading comprehension problems.



+10


----------



## jerryg (Oct 26, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> You clearly didnt make it to Killington opening last year, which made Sunday River look like the joke that it was.
> 
> I was there for Killington midweek opening, not only did they have many times more terrain open, the coverage was better, they stayed open permanently, and fun fact, there were lift lines, not the 10 people only you speak of.



I was working that mid-week that K was open. I get 6 weeks off and I'm not going to take any days to ski K in early November.
10 was a generous # for how many would be at SR mid-week. I actually recall skiing on a Friday once with Snoseek and Bobr, I think. There was one other person skiing. 
I guess my point was that there are major differences between the demogrphics of the two.
Yes, I have been at SR in December mid-week.
Yes, I have skied K mid-week in November in the past, but not last year.
Some of said friends live in condos off the access road and other live in houses in the area. Two work for Powdr and a few work or own area businesses and restaurants on the access roads.
I don't think they are raucous, but I suppose the arguement could be made.

(I know this wasn't you, but I'll address it anyway) No one should be making fun of a resort trying to get any terrain open, even just for rail jams. If it gets people off the couch and on snow, it's cool.

What was your point and have you figured out that mine was not slamming K? I was talking about the different economic implications for each resort's plans. 

Yikes. You need to ski or take a valium. You didn't even get it after you were corrected.

Happy trails!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 26, 2011)

I love Killington threads..........


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 26, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> I love Killington threads..........



Me 2! :flame::evil:


----------



## Tooth (Oct 26, 2011)

jerryg said:


> I was working that mid-week that K was open. I get 6 weeks off and I'm not going to take any days to ski K in early November.
> 10 was a generous # for how many would be at SR mid-week. I actually recall skiing on a Friday once with Snoseek and Bobr, I think. There was one other person skiing.
> I guess my point was that there are major differences between the demogrphics of the two.
> Yes, I have been at SR in December mid-week.
> ...



Well put. Very well put.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Why is everyone arguing? 

Who opens first has no bearing on where I'll be skiing Dec, Jan, Feb, March & April.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 26, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Why is everyone arguing?
> 
> Who opens first has no bearing on where I'll be skiing Dec, Jan, Feb, March & April.


Its a killington thread...Its just what happens.


----------



## jerryg (Oct 27, 2011)

Tooth said:


> Well put. Very well put.



Thanks, Tooth. We've had our differences, but your opinion is a valued one, for sure, and your passion for the sport is great. 

Any word on what year the triple's gonna be installed at the Snowbowl? I think they have to buy towers, unfortunately. Can't wait for the new lodge!


----------



## jerryg (Oct 27, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Its a killington thread...Its just what happens.



It's not really a Killington thread until Highwaystar gets involved and starts making ski-off challenges!


----------



## RENO (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice coating of snow at the Big K. Can't see the peak to see if they're making snow though...

http://www.killington.com/winter/multimedia/webcams


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 27, 2011)

RENO said:


> Nice coating of snow at the Big K. Can't see the peak to see if they're making snow though...
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/multimedia/webcams


Sweet! Starting to look like winter.


----------



## jerryg (Oct 27, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Sweet! Starting to look like winter.



No white at SR, natural or otherwise. That's for sure. 

http://www.skiesta.us/mountains/SkiEsta/WebCam.htm


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 27, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Sweet! Starting to look like winter.



The question though is will they capitalize on this early snow?  Regardless of who opens first, I just want to get on the snow!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 27, 2011)

Eagerly awaiting some October K snowmaking porn shots!!


----------



## jerryg (Oct 27, 2011)

Bostonian said:


> Regardless of who opens first, I just want to get on the snow!



+1


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 27, 2011)

> Today: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 32. Northeast wind between 3 and 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> Tonight: A chance of snow, mainly before 11pm. Cloudy during the early evening, then gradual clearing, with a low around 19. Northwest wind between 5 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> ...



Can they make enough snow to open on Sunday? Lows in the teens for 3 consecutive nights. I am sure they can, but is it enough to warrant a "quality" product.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 27, 2011)

Bostonian said:


> The question though is will they capitalize on this early snow?  Regardless of who opens first, I just want to get on the snow!


My bet is the guns will be blowing on top of what fell tonight.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 27, 2011)

RENO said:


> Nice coating of snow at the Big K. Can't see the peak to see if they're making snow though...
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/multimedia/webcams



So beautiful...



-w


----------



## jerryg (Oct 27, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Can they make enough snow to open on Sunday? Lows in the teens for 3 consecutive nights. I am sure they can, but is it enough to warrant a "quality" product.



Sur ethey can, and the product can be quality depending on how many people are expected.


----------



## dangah (Oct 27, 2011)

Rime is lit. Pictures soon.

Chris Danforth
Marketing Manager
Killington Resort


----------



## WJenness (Oct 27, 2011)

dangah said:


> Rime is lit. Pictures soon.



Palabra. 


Your move, Sunday River...



-w


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 27, 2011)

dangah said:


> Rime is lit. Pictures soon.
> 
> Chris Danforth
> Marketing Manager
> Killington Resort


Nice!!!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2011)

dangah said:


> Rime is lit. Pictures soon.
> 
> Chris Danforth
> Marketing Manager
> Killington Resort



A post like this can even bring me out of the shadows. Whoot. Soon!


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 27, 2011)

*Killington Blowing Snow .... NOW*

Blowing snow on Rime as we speak according to K's facebook page. They will post pics soon.


----------



## jerryg (Oct 27, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Palabra.
> 
> 
> Your move, Sunday River...
> ...



They're move has already been played...

http://www.skiesta.us/mountains/SkiEsta/WebCam.htm


----------



## WJenness (Oct 27, 2011)

jerryg said:


> They're move has already been played...
> 
> http://www.skiesta.us/mountains/SkiEsta/WebCam.htm



<car passes the street hockey game>


GAME ON!!!



-w


----------



## powhunter (Oct 27, 2011)

With the most extensive snowmaking system in the world


----------



## powhunter (Oct 27, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Heard from a very reliable source (kzone) the attack will begin thursday
> 
> steveo




Yep


----------



## WJenness (Oct 27, 2011)

Can I just say:








-w


----------



## Watatic Skier (Oct 27, 2011)

As is SR, the race is on!


http://www.skiesta.us/mountains/SkiEsta/WebCam.htm


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 27, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Blowing snow on Rime as we speak according to K's facebook page. They will post pics soon.


Yep, they posted it in another thread....Very sweet!


----------



## Nick (Oct 27, 2011)

yes yes yes yes yes!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2011)

Greg said:


> A post like this can even bring me out of the shadows. Whoot. Soon!



Wow, I assumed that you must've lost your password...


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 27, 2011)

coming soon . . .


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> coming soon . . .



Great day!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 27, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Great day!



Yes!


----------



## Rogman (Oct 27, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Wow, I assumed that you must've lost your password...


I figured Nick banned him...

The race will be won by whoever is more willing to open on marginal conditions. In terms of natural plus low temperatures, I'd say Killington has a decided edge.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> coming soon . . .



What is coming soon? Junk in the trunk?


----------



## dangah (Oct 27, 2011)

Snowmaking on Rime - 10/27/11.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here comes the WROD!!! Maybe Sat?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll call K the Beast again if they open this weekend. Otherwise, it is just stoke. Like I wrote in my Sunday River opening day trip report last year... Blow for Show, Open for Dough. Let's see it, K.


----------



## Nick (Oct 27, 2011)

Holy crap that looks awesome. Can't beleive it, I'm sitting in Phoenix still and when I left it was still around 50 degrees only 2 days ago. And now it looks like mid-winter!


----------



## jerryg (Oct 27, 2011)

They got some great natural at K. Only some light snow up here in Newry, but it's cold and the guns are going up on the hill. 

I've also heard that BW is taking a shot...


----------



## Nomad_ski (Oct 27, 2011)

This is great news! Time to get seriously ready!


----------

